# عدم الأنجاب بقلمى



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

تزوج شاب من شابه عن قصه حب , وبعد مضى شهور من الزواج . شعروا بضروره 

أنجاب طفلا 

وعندما ذهب للطيب والكشف ... ألخ


قال الطبيب لأحداهما أنه لا يمكنه الأنجاب 

أعرف أنه من الناحيه الدينيه قبول مشيئه الرب



لكن سؤالى هنا ( للشاب والشابه ) لو حدث معك هذا الموقف 

لا قدر الله

ما هو شعورك ؟

هل تدافع عن ( زوجتك _ زوجك ) من خلال قلاقل من أسرتك  ؟ ولماذا ؟

خصوصا لو أسره تحب الأولاد ونظام العزوه !!!

هل تتغير العلاقه الزوجيه , فيشوبها بعض التوتر أم عادى  ؟

هل لك تعليق آخر أنا لم أذكره فى موضوعى ؟

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

الله يحتار الصالح وعلين الصبر لا تعلم اين الخير


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الله يحتار الصالح وعلين الصبر لا تعلم اين الخير


*شكرا للمرور الجميل والذوووق

*


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2010)

طبعا هو صعب لاى زوجين 

لان الزوجه بتجهز نفسها اول ما تتجوز تكون ام

لكن لتكن مشيئه ربنا 

انا هتابع الردود

شكرااااااااااااااا اخى النهيسى

موضوه مهم فعلا 

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> طبعا هو صعب لاى زوجين
> 
> لان الزوجه بتجهز نفسها اول ما تتجوز تكون ام
> 
> ...




*شكرا جدااا

للمرور

الرائع جداااا

سلام الرب يســـوع
*


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2010)

*المفروض لو فى محبة خلاص لتكن ارادة ربنا....وممكن بالصلاة ربنا يتمجد ويعمل معجزة ويرزقهم.
بس فى الآخر أو الأول المفروض يقولوا لتكن مشيئتك يارب. لان ربنا حنين وطيب ...وهو لا يدعكم تجربون فوق طاقتكم...دة رايى...
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
*​


----------



## Mason (18 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ما هو شعورك ؟
> شعورى وشعور زوجى واحد لأن كل طرف فينا بيحاول على كد ميقدر
> انة يحسس التانى انة العيب مش منة
> ف المشكلة العيب مش من مين لأنى مثلا لو انا بلوم علية
> ...


 
*وشكرا للمناقشة فى الموضوع الجميل دا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## sony_33 (18 يونيو 2010)

*سؤال الاول
هو انا لو مفيش خلفة ممكن اطلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طبعا لا
يبقى اكيد انا حنتظر مشيئة ربنا
اذا كان بارادتى او بغير ارادتى
ارد بقى على اسئلتك



			ما هو شعورك ؟

هل تدافع عن ( زوجتك _ زوجك ) من خلال قلاقل من أسرتك ؟ ولماذا ؟

خصوصا لو أسره تحب الأولاد ونظام العزوه !!!

هل تتغير العلاقه الزوجيه , فيشوبها بعض التوتر أم عادى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شعورى عادى   فى انتظار تدخل ربنا
ادافع ولا مدافعش لية دى حاجة خاصة بية ودة امر ربنا
لو اسرة بتحب الاولاد وكدة( يصلولى بدل ميعاتبونى)
شكرا اخى وربنا يعطى كل محتاج*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

*كما امرنا الكتاب المقدس يجب ان نفعل

مشكور اخي الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *المفروض لو فى محبة خلاص لتكن ارادة ربنا....وممكن بالصلاة ربنا يتمجد ويعمل معجزة ويرزقهم.
> بس فى الآخر أو الأول المفروض يقولوا لتكن مشيئتك يارب. لان ربنا حنين وطيب ...وهو لا يدعكم تجربون فوق طاقتكم...دة رايى...
> أشكرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.
> *​




الرب يبارك مروركم الجميل 

شكراااا


سلام ونعمه

​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *وشكرا للمناقشة فى الموضوع الجميل دا *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*





أنا سعيد جدا بأجاباتك الرائعه جدااا

الرب يديم سعادتكم الزجيه والروحيه



شكراااا جدا للمرور والمناقشه


سلام ونعمه

​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *سؤال الاول
> هو انا لو مفيش خلفة ممكن اطلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طبعا لا
> يبقى اكيد انا حنتظر مشيئة ربنا
> ...



أجاباتكم وردودكم رائعه
الرب يديم الفرح والسعاده لكم

شكرا للمرور الغالى


​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *كما امرنا الكتاب المقدس يجب ان نفعل
> 
> مشكور اخي الرب يباركك*



شكرا للرد الجميل من الكتاب
ربنا يسعدكم 

مرور غالى جدا جدا

​


----------



## شميران (19 مارس 2011)

_*موضوع صعب لكلا الزوجين ولكن يجب ان نرضى بمشيئة الرب ويااااااااارب محد ينحرم من كلمة ماما وبابا ياااااربي *_


----------

